# Wear white to an Indian Wedding?



## ikebana (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm very confused! I'm going to an Indian wedding in September and I have an off-white champagne vintage dress that I wanted to wear. The only thing is, its made out of the same silk (and the same champagne color) that many Western wedding dresses are made of. The bride will be wearing traditional Indian bridal-wear (probably not in white!?), so is it okay to wear my dress?


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ikebana* I'm very confused! I'm going to an Indian wedding in September and I have an off-white champagne vintage dress that I wanted to wear. The only thing is, its made out of the same silk (and the same champagne color) that many Western wedding dresses are made of. The bride will be wearing traditional Indian bridal-wear (probably not in white!?), so is it okay to wear my dress?



I wouldn't wear it because for some Indian religions white is the colour that they traditionally wear at funerals so I don't think it would be approriate for a wedding. I'm pretty sure Sikh's wear white for funerals. I'm not too sure about Hindi or Muslim people though. Ask someone else who is going who is from that culture to double check.


----------



## ikebana (Aug 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lealabell* I wouldn't wear it because for some Indian religions white is the colour that they traditionally wear at funerals so I don't think it would be approriate for a wedding. I'm pretty sure Sikh's wear white for funerals. I'm not too sure about Hindi or Muslim people though. Ask someone else who is going who is from that culture to double check. Thanks Lea!


----------



## Nolee (Sep 4, 2005)

I guess it's okay to wear white if they were Muslims,it's more appropriate too, because -as a muslim- i tell you,we were black in funerals,pastels and bright colores in happy occasions





i don't know about the Sikh's though,but i think i've heard the same thing Lea said,that sikh's wear whites in funeral..

in my opinion,i guess it's okay either way,coz it's pure white as you said right?

so i think you'de be just fine...


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 4, 2005)

I think I heard that white is the color that widows wear in India. I bet you have another nice dress you could wear instead!


----------



## resha_v (Sep 6, 2005)

im indian, well best not to wear white, its mainly for widows.


----------



## ikebana (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for all your help everyone! xx


----------

